
Death by design: If you could choose, what would make for a good death? - guerrilla
https://aeon.co/essays/if-you-could-choose-what-would-make-for-a-good-death
======
Perenti
I think this is a quite silly question. I have Brugada Syndrome, and have come
to terms with death - it doesn't bother me. I guess at that's because I've
done it more than most, and because I could die in the next 5 minutes, or
tonight while asleep, or when out walking or whatever.

The fact is everyone dies. There's no point worrying about when or how, it's
going to happen regardless.

------
knifepatrol
My wife interviewed friends about this years ago, and I edited it into a fun
video.
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CJfj8wXgcJM](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CJfj8wXgcJM)

